# Aosta-Woche - Standorte?



## martinnn (20. Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

im Juli oder August möchte ich eine Woche in die Aosta-Gegend. Ich möchte möglichst alpine Trails fahren, Bikepark eher nicht, Shuttle oder Seilbahn nehme ich mit, wenn's passt. Ich fahre vermutlich bis S2.5, wobei ich mich auf einsamen Trails (fahre alleine) wohl zurückhalten muss. 
Ride.ch hat etwa 50 Touren drin, davon sehen viele toll aus, die Singletrailmap (Gold-Abo) auch und sogar Trailforks hat etliche Touren in der Gegend. 
Was wäre geeignete Standorte für eine Woche? 2-3 Orte machen wohl Sinn. Bin kein Freund von heiss und halligalli, muss nicht Aosta Downtown (wobei es da sicher auch ruhige Ecken gibt) sein, lieber ein ruhiges Seitental. Aber wo?
Wenn jemand noch Trailtips hat, nur her damit... Danke!

Grüsse, Martin


----------



## on any sunday (20. Juni 2021)

Ich hätte da in der Gegend einen sehr ruhigen Ort.  



03_07_Hoehenstrasse Abfahrt St Bern_2 by Michael, auf Flickr

Etwas halbwegs sinnvolles, innerhalb einer Woche hätte ich keinen Bock zweimal umzuziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aufgehts (20. Juni 2021)

Das Aosta Tal hat ja  diverse weitläufige Seitentäler. Du kommst nicht umhin, größere Strecken mit Auto anzufahren. 
War schon 4 x dort...
Sehr lohnend...


----------



## palomo70 (21. Juni 2021)

Hallo, wir sind dieses Jahr vom 10.-17. Juli im Aostatal. Wegen Corona haben wir umgeplant: statt 7-Tage-Rundtour machen wir jetzt eben 7 Tagestouren mit festem Quartier. Dafür haben wir ein Ferienhaus im Haupttal gemietet, ein-zwei Kilometer westlich von Aosta. Die Tagestouren werden wir immer mit dem Auto anfahren - darum unten im Haupttal.


----------



## roliK (21. Juni 2021)

Ich würd mich nicht in ein Seitental einquartieren, sondern schon eher zentral wo bleiben, dann ist man bei der Tourenauswahl flexibler. Zu Bedenken wäre halt, daß der Talboden in Aosta auf ~550 m liegt, die umliegenden Gipfel auf 3000 m und darüber - d.h. du wirst fast nicht um Shuttleunterstützung herumkommen, Auto ist sowieso Pflicht. Und den August würd ich an deiner Stelle meiden, das ist absolute Hauptsaison, da ist alles ziemlich voll.


----------



## Fubbes (21. Juni 2021)

In den Seitentälern ist man schon sehr limitiert bzw. muss erst mal wieder mit dem Auto raus fahren.
Schöner ist es dort natürlich. 
Oder  du nutzt die Möglichkeit, zwischendurch einmal umzuziehen.

In den südlichen Tälern finde ich Cogne gut, nördlich liegt Etroubles ganz vernünftig.


----------



## Frankentourer (21. Juni 2021)

Achtung ein Shuttle zu finden ist schwierig! Wir waren zu zweit mit Zelt unterwegs. Aosta Valley Freeride
hätte nur an einem Tag gewollt und damals nach unserer Ansicht für Mondpreise (weiß nicht mehr den Preis aber das Mehrfache von Finale). Die waren dann auch nur an wenigen Tagen mit Schweizern in Gruppen unterwegs. Die örtlichen Taxiunternehmen wollten nicht. Sind dann alles mit Bus gefahren oder mit der Seilbahn von Pila. Fanden Campeggio lo Stambecco in Cogne toll.
​


----------



## martinnn (24. Juni 2021)

Wo findet man denn die Shuttles? In Aosta scheint es einen Bike-Laden zu geben, aber sonst?
Grad noch gesehen, dass Aosta die einzige nicht-weisse italienische Provinz ist... ob man das haben muss?
Cogne wäre sicher hübsch, aber Bikemässig scheint es dort nicht so viel zu geben. Aosta wäre sicher zentraler, aber ist es da im Sommer (Juli) nicht schlicht zu heiss? Ist ja nur auf 500m.


----------



## aufgehts (24. Juni 2021)

martinnn schrieb:


> Sommer (Juli) nicht schlicht zu heiss? Ist ja nur auf 500m.



Backofen ...


----------



## Res (27. Juni 2021)

http://www.bnboutdoor.com/de/ könnte sicher eine gute Option sein. Ist zwar hinten in einem Seitental, das B&B ist aber top und wunderschön gelegen. Der Betreiber (Davide Merlo) ist im Sommer auch Bike Guide, d.h. er kann Dir sicher Tips geben. Ich war mit ihm vor ca. zwei Jahren mal unterwegs, sehr netter Typ. Seither habe ich das B&B auf meiner Bucket List. Kontaktau geht via FB am einfachsten.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (28. Juli 2021)

martinnn schrieb:


> Wo findet man denn die Shuttles? In Aosta scheint es einen Bike-Laden zu geben, aber sonst?
> Grad noch gesehen, dass Aosta die einzige nicht-weisse italienische Provinz ist... ob man das haben muss?
> Cogne wäre sicher hübsch, aber Bikemässig scheint es dort nicht so viel zu geben. Aosta wäre sicher zentraler, aber ist es da im Sommer (Juli) nicht schlicht zu heiss? Ist ja nur auf 500m.


Aosta ist mittlerweile weiss.

Wir wollten das Wochenende vom 6AUG bis 8AUG nach Aosta, hauptsächlich wegen Pila, entscheiden aber spontan ob wir das machen. Wir haben ein Ferienhaus in der Nähe von Cannero, das ist also nur ein Katzensprung, aber seit einer Woche gewittert und hagelt es dort wie aus Eimern, muss am Comoer und Gardasse ganz schön abgegangen sein und eine Besserung ist nicht wirklich in Sicht, abgesehen davon das man das Wetter in der Gegend eh nur erraten kann. Denke die Conditions werden dort Anfang August ziemlich widerlich sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank_Wo (17. August 2021)

Hallo Zusammen wir wollen mit dem Camper am 10.09.2021 ins Aostatal fahren. Auf jeden Fall mal nach Pila. Wie sieht es dort mit Campingplätze aus. Gibt es in Pila welche oder nur unten in Aosta? Könnt ihr das was empfehlen. Und wie sieht es zu dieser Zeit mit den Temperaturen aus? Danke schön?


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. August 2021)

War grad in pila. Man könnte da auf dem Parkplatz etwas unterhalb der bergstation der Gondel parken und übernachte.  Schau mal bei p4night. War ruhig und hat auch ne relativ schöne Sicht. Tagsüber war der Platz aber dann voll. Da oben auf 1700m war es auch schön kühl, was man unten im Tal nicht grad behaupten konnte. Falls ihr Touren fahren wollt kann ich den Banzai-Trail von cogne aus empfehlen.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (17. August 2021)

Es gibt den Soleil E Neige in Perulaz, in unmittelbarer annähe zur Zwischenstation Gerdaz, also nur eine Station von Pila entfernt. Liegt teilweise auch an Trails, somit kommt man bergab direkt am Platz vorbei. Der ist nun nicht wirklich schön, und da sind auch überwiegend Dauercamper, aber fand die Lage optimal.


----------



## nikech (18. August 2021)

Aufgepasst, der Bikepark schliesst am 12. September.






						summer season - Pila
					

All information abaout the opening and closing dates of the summer season and the timetable of the lifts.




					pila.it


----------



## Tabletop84 (18. August 2021)

Die haben da auch seltsame Liftsitten da. Man muss sein Rad hinten am Sessellift einhängen wie in lac blanc aber dann um den Sessel rumlaufen damit man in selbigen kommt. Oben dann während des aussteigens das eigene Rad wieder abnehmen.


----------



## smx (24. August 2021)

Hi,
Ich hake mich mal hier mit ein... ich habe den Plan von "hinten", also von Cogne / SüdOsten aus, in den Pila Bikepark zu fahren (tragen). Ab Epinel (1485m) gibt es einen direkten Wanderweg hoch zum Colle del Drinc (2544m), von da aus käme man quasi direkt auf die "Desarpa" Strecke bis hinunter ins Tal.

Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht bzw. wie sieht der Wanderweg hoch so aus? 1000Hm tragen/schieben wäre ok, wenn der Zustand gut ist.

Danke,
S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roliK (25. August 2021)

smx schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich hake mich mal hier mit ein... ich habe den Plan von "hinten", also von Cogne / SüdOsten aus, in den Pila Bikepark zu fahren (tragen). Ab Epinel (1485m) gibt es einen direkten Wanderweg hoch zum Colle del Drinc (2544m), von da aus käme man quasi direkt auf die "Desarpa" Strecke bis hinunter ins Tal.
> 
> Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht bzw. wie sieht der Wanderweg hoch so aus? 1000Hm tragen/schieben wäre ok, wenn der Zustand gut ist.
> ...


Kenn den Übergang persönlich nicht, aber das sollte schon machbar sein: 






						VTT et sentiers - Colle del Drinc : Versant SO - Val d'Aoste
					






					www.singletrack.fr


----------



## Frankentourer (25. August 2021)

Glaube, da ist es besser auf der Straße nach Aosta zu fahren und dann mit der Gondel hoch. Bin die Strecke schon im umgekehrte Richtung gefahren. Aber wenn du gerne Bike schiebst und trägst....


----------



## Tabletop84 (25. August 2021)

smx schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich hake mich mal hier mit ein... ich habe den Plan von "hinten", also von Cogne / SüdOsten aus, in den Pila Bikepark zu fahren (tragen). Ab Epinel (1485m) gibt es einen direkten Wanderweg hoch zum Colle del Drinc (2544m), von da aus käme man quasi direkt auf die "Desarpa" Strecke bis hinunter ins Tal.
> 
> Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht bzw. wie sieht der Wanderweg hoch so aus? 1000Hm tragen/schieben wäre ok, wenn der Zustand gut ist.
> ...


Verstehe den Sinn dahinter nicht. Die guten Trails mit banzai, gimillan und petit poignon trail gehen ja alle in die andere Richtung. Also ich und viele andere würden so fahren. In Aosta mit der Gondel mach pila, den 2er Sessellift rauf und dann runter nach cogne und rauf zum Banzai und zurück nach Aosta. Die talabfahrt vom bikepark nach Aosta fand ich zu trocken/sandig und steil. Dazu ist das panorama jetzt nicht so prall.


----------



## smx (26. August 2021)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Verstehe den Sinn dahinter nicht.



Unsere Route geht über den Col Bassac Deré, Col Rosset, Colle Manteau und Col Lauson nach Cogne. Nach Lust und Laune dann noch die Invergneux-Runde. Von da kann man natürlich nach diesen Pässen einfach per Straße nach Aosta runter rollen... aber ein guter Abschluss wäre das ja nicht gerade.


----------



## Tabletop84 (26. August 2021)

Ivergneux Runde plus gimilain trail auf jeden Fall machen! Da hat bei ride.ch auch noch jemand Tipps für Trails auf dem Weg nach Aosta gegeben. Bin ich aber nicht gefahren. Ansonsten halt auf traguide oder trailforks was zusammensuchen. Ich kann nur sagen dass ich die talabfahrt aus dem bikepark nicht besonders spaßig fand. Der grüne flowtrail ist aber ganz nett und es gibt glaub auch Wanderwege ins Tal.


----------



## smx (26. August 2021)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ivergneux Runde plus gimilain trail auf jeden Fall machen! [...] Ich kann nur sagen dass ich die talabfahrt aus dem bikepark nicht besonders spaßig fand.


Ok, danke für die Einschätzung, wir werden dann vor Ort so priorisieren!


----------



## LarsLangfinger (26. August 2021)

Wir sind am 11/9 dort, das erste mal mit dem Auto. Nehmt ihr euch hierfür ein Hotel in Aosta oder direkt in Pila?


----------



## Tabletop84 (26. August 2021)

smx schrieb:


> Ok, danke für die Einschätzung, wir werden dann vor Ort so priorisieren!


Parkt am besten in Aosta an der Gondel dann ganz hoch und den grünen Trail bis zum 21er-Sessellift. Von da den Trail nach lillez runter und zum passo ivergneux pedalieren, dann Banzai u gimilain trail und unten im Tal mach Aosta linker Hand den Trail und den einen der bei ride empfohlen wird. Bis auf den finden die sich auch alle auf trailforks bzw. Spärliche auf trailguide.


----------



## CS91 (28. August 2021)

Hallo Leute,

bin gerade in Aosta, und auf der Suche nach Shuttles. Nehmen die Lokalen Busse fahrräder mit ?


----------



## roliK (30. August 2021)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ivergneux Runde plus gimilain trail auf jeden Fall machen! Da hat bei ride.ch auch noch jemand Tipps für Trails auf dem Weg nach Aosta gegeben. Bin ich aber nicht gefahren. Ansonsten halt auf traguide oder trailforks was zusammensuchen. Ich kann nur sagen dass ich die talabfahrt aus dem bikepark nicht besonders spaßig fand. Der grüne flowtrail ist aber ganz nett und es gibt glaub auch Wanderwege ins Tal.


Die Bikepark-Abfahrt unter der Gondel ist tatsächlich nicht so toll - aber die beiden Talabfahrten auf der einen Seite nach Charvensod und auf der anderen nach Moline sind sehr geil, auch mehrere Male hintereinander.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smx (2. September 2021)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> [...] und unten im Tal nach Aosta linker Hand den Trail [...]



Grüße aus Aosta! Das mit dem Trail war ein super Tip, Danke! Wir sind auf ca. 1000üNN vom der Straße von Cogne weg und über die coole Brücke von Cäsar, durch den Tunnel und auf Trails bis auf ca. 650üNN. Heute sehr staubig, erinnerte mich öfters an das Ende vom Brazilian im Wallis. Volle Empfehlung!


----------



## IBEX73 (20. September 2021)

smx schrieb:


> Unsere Route geht über den Col Bassac Deré, Col Rosset, Colle Manteau und Col Lauson nach Cogne. Nach Lust und Laune dann noch die Invergneux-Runde. Von da kann man natürlich nach diesen Pässen einfach per Straße nach Aosta runter rollen... aber ein guter Abschluss wäre das ja nicht gerade.


@smx : Seid ihr zu dritt unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## Fubbes (20. September 2021)

smx schrieb:


> Grüße aus Aosta! Das mit dem Trail war ein super Tip, Danke! Wir sind auf ca. 1000üNN vom der Straße von Cogne weg und über die coole Brücke von Cäsar, durch den Tunnel und auf Trails bis auf ca. 650üNN. Heute sehr staubig, erinnerte mich öfters an das Ende vom Brazilian im Wallis. Volle Empfehlung!


Wie ich im anderen Thread geschrieben habe, kann ich mich der Begeisterung nicht anschließen. Ich fand die Aufwärtsschiebestücke und die Ausgesetztheit hinter dem Tunnel einfach nur nervig, um den Tag gemütlich ausklingen zu lassen. Das letzte Stück bis runter zur Hauptstraße am Fluss ist dann zwar ok, insgesamt gesehen fand ich es aber im Vergleich zur chilligen Abfahrt nach Jovencan trotzdem die schlechtere Variante. 

Wenn man zuvor das Finestra de Camporcher und den Invergneux bis Epinel gefahren ist, ist die Latte allerdings auch sehr hoch gelegt.


----------



## McNulty (21. September 2021)

Fubbes schrieb:


> um den Tag gemütlich ausklingen zu lassen


= Abfahrt über Hauptstrasse?🤔🤯
Und Sehenswürdigkeit, lustigen Tunnel und Schiebestrecke auslassen  weil Strasse "gemütlicher" ist.....


----------



## Fubbes (21. September 2021)

McNulty schrieb:


> = Abfahrt über Hauptstrasse?🤔🤯
> Und Sehenswürdigkeit, lustigen Tunnel und Schiebestrecke auslassen  weil Strasse "gemütlicher" ist.....


Ich habe zwei Trails verglichen, von Straße war keine Rede.
Die alte Brücke ist in der Tat sehenswert. Aber wir fahren Rad, ich bastele eine Strecke nur bedingt nach Sehenswürdigkeiten zusammen.

Btw., in der Rifugio Fallere war mit uns eine 6er Gruppe inklusive Guide, die eine Woche im Aostatal verbrachten. Das war aber niemand aus diesem Thread, oder?


----------



## Simon Katsch (28. Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe hier einen Thread aufgemacht, da ich im Juni im aostatal bin und eigentlich mit Aosta freeride shutteln wollte.die haben aber keinen Platz mehr. Die Frage ist ob jemand von euch in der Zeit dort ist und ggf Lust hätte den hohen Preis zu teilen?






						Aostatal Juni 2022-Gemeinsamer Guidetag; Alternative Touren/Trailparks
					

Hallo zusammen, Ist vielleicht jemand auch vom 10.-19.6. im Aostatal und hat Lust sich ein Tag mit Guide zu teilen? Hintergrund ist der dass momentan alles belegt ist, und man sich aber einen „Privatguide“ nehmen könnte, zu einem ordentlichen Preis, zumindest wenn man alleine ist. Je mehr Leute...




					www.mtb-news.de
				





Außerdem bin ich über naturtrails Tipps dankbar.überlege in la Thuile oder pila bikepark zu gehen als Alternative,da ohne shuttle und Guide es in meinen Augen schwer wird...
Danke vorab und schönes Wochenende ☀️🍺


----------

